# Der Ü-Ei Rate-Contest



## Tikume (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

gerade habe ich im Edeka-Markt eine Ferrero Kinderüberraschung (R) erstanden für 69 Cent.
Da ich ein großzüger Mensch bin, dachte ich dass ich 33% dieser Investition (die Spannung) mit euch teile.
Zusätzlich habt ihr den Vortel dass ihr der gefahr der verschluckung von Kleinteilen entgeht.

Das Ei (MHD 26.06.2011) befinde sich derzeit im original verpackten Zustand.

Bis heute 23 Uhr dürft ihr spekulieren was darin ist. Ich werde die Lösung später hier verkünden.

Viel Spass beim rätseln.


p.s.:
Im Inneren des Plastik-Ei Kerns scheint nach Schütteltest des Eis nichts herumzurütteln.
/edit: Der Schüttelsound.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2011)

Ein gelber Kern mit von Vollmilchschokoladeumhüllt mit Plastikteilen darin!




Ich sag einfach mal, dass ein Auto drin ist!


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2011)

Puh schon lange her, dass Ich sowas mal geoeffnet habe und hier in Amerika gibt es diese Eier ja nicht.

Denke mal da ist irgend ein fertiggebauter Drache drin :b so eine Kleinfigur halt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Puh schon lange her, dass Ich sowas mal geoeffnet habe und hier in Amerika gibt es diese Eier ja nicht.
> 
> Denke mal da ist irgend ein fertiggebauter Drache drin :b so eine Kleinfigur halt.



Was? Die gibts überall! Hab die bisher in jedem Land gesehen. 

Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daneben zu liegen, recht hoch ist, hab ich drei Tipps:

a) irgendein dämliches Puzzle
b) ein nutzloser Kreisel
c) irgendein Plastikschrott

keinesfalls eine Figur!


----------



## Petersburg (15. Februar 2011)

Uff, was lief nochmal in der Werbung? Irgendwas mit Schnee...


----------



## Arosk (15. Februar 2011)

Ich tippe auf ne Figur die man nicht zusammenbauen muß :>


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was? Die gibts überall! Hab die bisher in jedem Land gesehen.




Ausserhalb Europe sogar? Also habe es hier in Florida es noch nicht gesehen o:


----------



## iShock (15. Februar 2011)

ein flugzeug oder ein zusammenbastelbarer hund (hatte ich das letzte mal, hehe)


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

Öhh ein dummes "bastel mich zusammen damit ich auseinander fallen kann" Figürchen.



> Ausserhalb Europe sogar? Also habe es hier in Florida es noch nicht gesehen o:


Vlt. findet man die da unter "fucking expensive chocolate eggs"


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Bestimmt so ein Handstempel, den man als Ring tragen kann, der Hallo stempelt in irgendeiner Sprache 
Uppss ein wenig über der Zeit sry


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2011)

Es war drin:

Ein 3-Äugiges Blaues Gummi-Alien namens Uno28. Laut Anleitung soll es ganz aktiv und hüpfend sein. Wie das gehn soll habe ich nicht rausgefunden.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Wunder dich nicht wir haben auch 2 dieser Teile und die hüpfen garnet wie es uff der Packung steht


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

ui...

hab den post jetzt das zweite ma gelesen... du hast das sogar ernst gemeint oder?

also du meintest nich
"wir (männer) haben auch 2 dieser teile und..."

oh man ich muss aufhören in allem immer nach der doppeldeutigkeit zu suchen und mich daran gewöhnen das es durchaus noch normale menschen gibt xD


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ausserhalb Europe sogar? Also habe es hier in Florida es noch nicht gesehen o:



Kurz zur Erklärung:

Warum es in den USA keine Ü- Eier gibt


----------



## Dracun (16. Februar 2011)

Nein wie geil .. meine Frau und ich haben uns jetzt erst mal tierisch weg geschmissen.
Die Amis, ne ne ne ein Haufen voller geistig umnachteter Idioten. Jeder darf ne Knarre haben, teilweise sogar schon mit 12, aber en Ü-Ei ist gefährlich ..  Ja ne is klar


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

naja wenig verwunderlich bei den Amis, Porsche muß ja auch in die Anleitung reinschreiben, daß schnelles fahren töten kann...und letzte Woche hat doch eine Frau Fererro wegen Nutella verklagt --> ntv-link


----------



## Dracun (16. Februar 2011)

ja das habe ich auch mitgekriegt (Nutella) ... frag mich echt wie man echt auf die Idee kommen kann, das Zucker in Reinform gesund sein kann 
Aber es ist verdammt legga


----------

